# Fuji Ace frame tubing



## bikeman105 (Oct 16, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew what type of tubing would be on a late 80's Fuji Ace. When I got the bike, the paint was in bad shape and there was no tubing decal. It weighs about 25 pounds with Suntour Blaze componants and Araya 700c wheels. I'm guessing it might be fairly low-end Ishiwata chromoly, but I'm looking for confirmation and more detail (streight guage or butted, etc.)


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bikeman105 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew what type of tubing would be on a late 80's Fuji Ace. When I got the bike, the paint was in bad shape and there was no tubing decal. It weighs about 25 pounds with Suntour Blaze componants and Araya 700c wheels. I'm guessing it might be fairly low-end Ishiwata chromoly, but I'm looking for confirmation and more detail (streight guage or butted, etc.)


Man, I'm bummed no one answered. You are probably right about it being Ishiwata. Probably seamed cro-moly or Valite (made by Ishiwata for Fuji). Probably Valite if from early 80s. Probably cro-moly if from late 80s. I'm not sure when they phased out the Valite. Got any pics?

- FBB


----------



## bikeman105 (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't have any pics, but it appears to have been made in 1988, judging by the date codes on the componants. So it's probobly not Valite. It's at least alot better than the hi-ten framed Nishiki that I used to have.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bikeman105 said:


> I don't have any pics, but it appears to have been made in 1988, judging by the date codes on the componants. So it's probobly not Valite. It's at least alot better than the hi-ten framed Nishiki that I used to have.


Check out this link:

http://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/fujiACE.html

The bike looks like it is about the right vintage. Tubing is listed as "Ishiwata Feather Si35 Triple Butted Chromoly Channeled tubing," which sure sounds fancy!



- FBB


----------



## bikeman105 (Oct 16, 2004)

That looks almost exactly the same as my bike (only much nicer finish ). All the componants look the same, exept my stem doesn't say "ACE" on it. It's just a plain black Sakae stem. The word "Ace" on the top tube is also a slightly different style. That one may be a year or so older or newer than mine, and unless they changed tubing right at that time, mine is probobly the same tubing. I must admit, I like that "triple butted" part. It looks like, for the most part, I got a pretty nice bike, considering my neighbour was just throwing it away.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bikeman105 said:


> I must admit, I like that "triple butted" part. It looks like, for the most part, I got a pretty nice bike, considering my neighbour was just throwing it away.


No doubt! It should be a very nice frame. Probably seamed tubing but WHO THE HECK CARES! Enjoy the bike!

- FBB


----------

